# PSU has crashed ? Corsair GS 600



## dotrad (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,  I have a corsair gs 600 which i bought some 3 years back, I recently upgraded by graphics card from 650ti boost to gtx 1060 6gb. 

When i switched the graphics card , i noticed that the inbuilt fan in the case wasn't working, and was planning to look it over the weekend. PC worked fine for about a week, then crashed overnight over this weekend. There is no response when i was trying to switch the PC on. 

I can see that there is a green led on the motherboard that is on when the power supply is connected. 
There was a suggestion to check if the psu is working by shorting the 15th and 16th leads, i can see the PSU fan spinning when i do this. But when i connect it to the motherboard , there is no activity. 


Is the issue with the psu or the motherboard. Help pls !


----------



## maheshn (Dec 13, 2016)

Please mention the rest of your system specs - 

Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Graphics Card (If Any)
HDD

Whether you are using a UPS or not?


----------



## dotrad (Dec 13, 2016)

maheshn said:


> Please mention the rest of your system specs -
> 
> Motherboard
> CPU
> ...



Hi, please find details below:

Motherboard  - Intel DH77DF
CPU - i7 3770s 
RAM - 8gb corsair vengeance
Graphics Card (If Any) - GTC 1060 6gb
HDD - 1 TB WD
SSD - 160 GB 

PSU - Corsair GS 600

Whether you are using a UPS or not  -  APC RS 600 UPS


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 13, 2016)

After the new GPU has been installed, some metal is making contact with the power wires(12/5/3.3v) shorting it out and hence the PSU will auto shutdown. try to remove components from the case(remove the cabinet completely and place the components on a wood table and see, it should power on.

a pic will be helpful after you do this setup.

Plugging in different power connector to the GPU / the fan plug inserted incorrectly.....can cause this


----------



## maheshn (Dec 13, 2016)

dotrad said:


> CPU - i7 3770s



Does your graphics card require a 6 or 8 pin power connector? 

According to Intel, your CPU has integrated Intel HD 4000 Graphics. Further to kARTechnology's comment, I would test your system by removing the graphics card and using the integrated graphics. 

If it works, try testing a different GPU or your card in another system if possible...


----------

